# 5 Minuten weit weg zu Fuss von meinem Haus



## Vilaplana

¿Son correctas estas frases?
Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten weit weg zu Fuss von meinem Haus
Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten weit weg zu Fuss von zu mir.

Gracias.


----------



## Geviert

Vilaplana said:


> ¿Son correctas estas frases?
> Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten weit weg zu Fuss von meinem Haus
> Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten weit weg zu Fuss von zu mir.
> 
> Gracias.



La segunda nunca la he escuchado, ese _von zu mir_  me parece un poco sospechoso , habrá que esperar un teutónico.  (en todo caso sería sin _zu_, me parece).


----------



## kunvla

Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten Fussweg von meiner Wohnung entfernt.


----------



## Geviert

kunvla said:


> Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten Fussweg von meiner Wohnung entfernt.




Salvo que sea realmente una casa (Haus), sin duda, mucho mejor expresado Vilaplana, fíate .


----------



## kuroki

muchachos,

in der Umgangssprache reicht es mit

Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten weit weg von meinem Haus.
Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten weit weg zu Fuss von mir.

Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten Fussweg von meiner Wohnung (entfernt).

Ich würd selbst behaupten, dass "weit weg" hier umständlich klingt, ist redundant.

Saludos.


----------



## Liana

> Ich würd selbst behaupten, dass "weit weg" hier umständlich klingt, ist redundant.


Dem schließe ich mich voll an!


----------



## Geviert

Liana said:


> Dem schließe ich mich voll an!



no hay nada que hacer estimada Vilaplana, _germani dixit._


----------



## Vilaplana

Gracias por vuestras respuestas... Ya veo la flexibilidad del idioma alemán por lo que resulta más difícil aprenderlo...
Me quedo con estas tres:
Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten weit weg zu Fuss von meinem Haus.
 			 			Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten Fussweg von meiner Wohnung entfernt.
Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten weit weg zu Fuss von mir.

Danke.


----------



## Geviert

Vilaplana said:


> Gracias por vuestras respuestas... Ya veo la flexibilidad del idioma alemán por lo que resulta más difícil aprenderlo...
> Me quedo con estas tres:
> 
> Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten weit weg zu Fuss von meinem Haus. (coloquial, necesitarà màs contexto para superar el pleonasmo).
> 
> Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten Fussweg von meiner Wohnung entfernt. (Standard)
> 
> Meine Eltern wohnen etwa 5 Minuten weit weg zu Fuss von mir. (coloquial, Standard)
> 
> Danke.


----------

